# Trade rumors shadow, puzzle Kings' Christie



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Trade rumors shadow, puzzle Kings' Christie 



> "We would be so disappointed," said a visibly shaken Jackie, after the Kings had overwhelmed the young Denver Nuggets on Sunday in Arco Arena. "It's not the kind of thing you would expect with the team playing so well. But I just don't like everything that I'm hearing. Tonight I kept hearing that Doug was going to be traded in a four-team deal. Fans have been coming up to me all night. Other people told me it's all over the radio. And I know that it's been bothering Doug."
> 
> Officially, who knows? Geoff Petrie is off scouting in Europe, but he travels nowhere without his trusty cell phone. Unofficially, the Kings are thought to be committed to their core players for the duration of the season, though still interested in improving their bench if able to do so without messing with team chemistry and salary structure. (One high-ranking member of the organization dismissed the rumors as unfounded.)


Has anyone heard what the rumored deals are?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

So far, from reading other message boards, I found that one rumor is involving Jalen Rose (Rumor came from Ric Bucher) and the other involving Jason Terry (Rumor from Tony Bruno )


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Kings definitely wont do Jalen Rose or Jason Terry, i like Christie, unless its an obvious you have to do it trade, i want to keep him, he supplies great defense and passing, and only takes open shots, which gives the others more shots, i dont want them to trade Christie, hes awesome :upset:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I think it is just Christie's wife making something of nothing.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> I think it is just Christie's wife making something of nothing.


It better be :naughty:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> So far, from reading other message boards, I found that one rumor is involving Jalen Rose (Rumor came from Ric Bucher) and the other involving Jason Terry (Rumor from Tony Bruno )


Jason Terry = Bobby Jackson, except for the fact that Terry is paid much more than Jackson. Anyway, I really don't see Christie going anywhere at the deadline, because what do the Kings really need? Trading Christie would seemingly just make them worse.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Christie certainly doesn't have the perimeter D that he had some 3 or 4 years ago but it is still very solid and the best on the team and one of the best in the league. Would a trade benefit the kings for a player like Rose or Terry? I highly doubt it. A trade like that would remind me of the Antoine Walker to Dallas deal, trying to add more scorers when you really need to add defense. It would be the same for the Kings, getting rid of your best defensive player for more offense when your offense is #1 in the league. Any of those trades would be a cancer for the Kings.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> would be a cancer for the Kings.


Oh no. They are not cancer, they are Scorpion.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Christie certainly doesn't have the perimeter D that he had some 3 or 4 years ago but it is still very solid and the best on the team and one of the best in the league. Would a trade benefit the kings for a player like Rose or Terry? I highly doubt it. A trade like that would remind me of the Antoine Walker to Dallas deal, trying to add more scorers when you really need to add defense. It would be the same for the Kings, getting rid of your best defensive player for more offense when your offense is #1 in the league. Any of those trades would be a cancer for the Kings.


Christie is still one of the top 5 perimeter defenders in the NBA

1.Artest
2.Bowen
3.Christie

But Christie passes better than Bowen, but he doesnt shoot as good as either of them... id take Christie over Bowen... Chrisite is awesome, they better not trade him... :upset:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I didn't say Christie wasn't a top 5 perimeter defender, i said he isn't as good as he was 3 or 4 years ago when he was the best perimeter defender, well him along with Pip.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Doug was on the radio earlier and he said that Adelman and Petrie told him that no trade will happen.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here is the rumored trade (got this from the Espn.com boards)

Memphis trades: 
SF Shane Battier (8.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 23.8 minutes) 
PF Stromile Swift (9.4 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 0.5 apg in 19.4 minutes) 
C Lorenzen Wright (9.5 ppg, 7.1 rpg, 1.2 apg in 26.2 minutes) 
Memphis receives: 
C Erick Dampier (11.9 ppg, 11.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 49 games) 
SG Doug Christie (8.5 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.8 apg in 48 games) 

Seattle trades: 
C Calvin Booth (5.1 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 18.7 minutes) 
SG Brent Barry (10.6 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 5.5 apg in 30.8 minutes) 
PG Ronald Murray (13.2 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.4 apg in 25.8 minutes) 
Seattle receives: 
PG Avery Johnson (3.9 ppg, 0.6 rpg, 1.5 apg in 25 games) 
C Lorenzen Wright (9.5 ppg, 7.1 rpg, 1.2 apg in 46 games) 


Sacramento trades: 
SG Doug Christie (8.5 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.8 apg in 30.4 minutes) 
Sacramento receives: 
SF Shane Battier (8.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 48 games) 
PF Stromile Swift (9.4 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 0.5 apg in 45 games)


Golden State trades:
C Eric Dampier
PG Avery Johnson
Golden State reveives:
C Booth
SG Barry 
PG Murray


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Abolutely not


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Here is the rumored trade (got this from the Espn.com boards)
> 
> Memphis trades:
> ...


I'm shocked West wants Damiper so badly. That is alot of talent to give a player whom may be a 1 year wonder.

-Petey


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

:hurl:


> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Here is the rumored trade (got this from the Espn.com boards)
> 
> Memphis trades:
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> :hurl:


I agree. It doesn't look like a good trade for Memphis, but it was the only rumor I could find. I don't know why the SacBee would run a story without listing what the rumor actually was.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Not to hate on Doug Christie and since I don't watch any Kings game (No NBA TV, Location, etc), but it seems like according to his STATS, he is on the decline. Of course, he may do some intagible stuff that isn't reflected in the stats, but I think if you could get someone like Jason Terry, then go for it.


----------

